# Juve - Roma: 17 ottobre ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Roma - Juventus, big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 17 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. I giallorossi dovranno rinunciare ad Abraham, finito KO in nazionale.

Dove vedere Juve - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Con la vittoria di domani hanno in mano lo scudetto


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2021)

Con i risultati di oggi mi sembra tutto abbastanza chiaro. Rimonta apparecchiata.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sarà una bella partita, credo. Da tripla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Un bel pareggino ci vorrebbe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un bel pareggino ci vorrebbe.


non scherziamo.la juve deve sempre perdere e comunque è una dei pericoli maggiori per noi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Per me vince la Roma.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un bel pareggino ci vorrebbe.


Se le sorti della Terra dipendessero da una partita tra i mafiosi e gli alieni farei il tifo per gli alieni. Tiferò SEMPRE contro di loro, sia stasera che domenica prossima.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Daje José! Andiamo a purgarli 'sti ladri!


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve deve vincere, ha vinto la Lazio, l'Atalanta farà il suo solito percorso, l'Inter non uscirà mai dai primi 3 posti e la Roma è una squadra che vuole arrivare quarta gestendosi durante la coppetta del giovedì, sono gli scontri diretti che poi indirizzano la stagione, perché poi a Milano non credo l'avranno così facile e se steccano stasera...


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Vediamo se sta Roma è come quella dell'anno scorso che non vince uno scontro diretto manco per sbaglio o se è cambiato qualcosa


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ognuno ovviamente ha le proprie idee,ma a chi spera anche solo in un punto per i vermi non posso che augurare una notte passata sulla tazza.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2021)

Forza lupi stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Forza Mou!


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non ha nessun senso per noi il pareggio. Non abbiamo gli stessi obbiettivi della Roma (infortuni permettendo).


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Juventus, big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 17 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. I giallorossi dovranno rinunciare ad Abraham, finito KO in nazionale.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Juventus, big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 17 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. I giallorossi dovranno rinunciare ad Abraham, finito KO in nazionale.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...


forza roma sicuramente ma se tanto mi dà tanto vincono i soliti ladri


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Cosa succede quando un catenacciaro incontra un altro catenacciaro?


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Cosa succede quando un catenacciaro incontra un altro catenacciaro?


si scateneranno....


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sogno una bella piallata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non m va l'accesso a DAZN, maledetti, ma possibile che ci sia sempre un problema diverso?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non m va l'accesso a DAZN, maledetti, ma possibile che ci sia sempre un problema diverso?


Su TV?


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Dazn visione perfetta per me da 1 mese , mai un blocco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su TV?


Sì, non mi va il login.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, non mi va il login.



Su twitter in tanti altri hanno lo stesso problema, ma andate a.....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, non mi va il login.


Prova a fare un po di pulizia da gestione dispositivo TV.
Io ho risolto così. 
E quando esci da dazn chiudi sempre l'applicazione.


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Ottobre 2021)

Daje Romaaaa


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Locatelli dopo 3 minuti doveva essere già ammonito per fallo tattico su Zaniolo. 
Niente ovviamente


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Dominio Roma


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che la juve tra de sciglio in fascia a piede invertito e chiellini in mezzo coi piedi invertiti ha una prima costruzione da incubo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

tammy tippee recuperato vedo.
era pretattica.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Mamma mia, 15 minuti di nulla e poi segnano... 

Maledetti.


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Gollonzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

ma non era in fuorigioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Finita... Ma guarda te de scoglio


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che *fortuna*, dopo averlo visto al replay!


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Adesso partita perfetta per i gobbi che potranno fare il classico catenaccio indegno di Allegri...

Buonanotte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sara il primo assist di DeScoglio in questo decennio. Incredibile.


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Bentancur colpisce a occhi chiusi palla che rimbalza su kean e entra...bel cross di desciglio


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma come si fa ad esultare cosi? Ahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

zaniolo maledetto cesso ambulante scoppia.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Povero Zaniolo...


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Entra il savonese/egiziano


----------



## Wetter (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi ma siamo sicuri che non fosse fuorigioco sul tocco di Bentancur e il successivo colpo di Kean???
Ho molti dubbi


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Mai una gioia con questi


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Zaniolo ormai un rottame , un ex calciatore.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

Zaniolo contro questi o si rompe o si rompe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma siamo sicuri che non fosse fuorigioco sul tocco di Bentancur e il successivo colpo di Kean???
> Ho molti dubbi


ma x me era netto.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Zaniolo ormai un rottame , un ex calciatore.


fino all'infortunio era il migliore in campo però...

Comunque bello il "gioco di allegri", 11 davanti alla porta sperando di fare un goal, direi che è in pieno piano partita.


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> fino all'infortunio era il migliore in campo però...
> 
> Comunque bello il "gioco di allegri", 11 davanti alla porta sperando di fare un goal, direi che è in pieno piano partita.



Si ma poi non serve a nulla , sempre rotto questo.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

Zoppiolo che si è fatto?


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Fossi in mou il faraone lo farei giocare sempre


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> fino all'infortunio era il migliore in campo però...
> 
> *Comunque bello il "gioco di allegri", 11 davanti alla porta sperando di fare un goal, direi che è in pieno piano partita.*


Che schifo, come si fa a pagare il biglietto? Dovrebbe essere bannato dal mondo del calcio.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che schifo, come si fa a pagare il biglietto? Dovrebbe essere bannato dal mondo del calcio.


Sono veramente uno scempio. Ogni partita che guardi con loro è da cavarsi gli occhi.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono veramente uno scempio. Ogni partita che guardi con loro è da cavarsi gli occhi.


Ma chi Allegri quello che pontificava in tv?


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

spero con tutto il cuore che la juve fallisca miseramente la stagione, non solo perchè sono la juve, ma perchè c'è il rischio che poi i giornalisti o l'ambiente calcio in generale, se va bene, prenda la juve come squadra esempio per il loro (non) gioco, facendo retrocedere il calcio italiano di 30 anni.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il peccato originale l'ha fatto la Roma subendo un gol assurdo, ora la partita é pari pari alla nostra. 0-0 e sarebbe un'altra partita.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma tira mona!


----------



## JoKeR (17 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ecco la ladrata ahahahah

Gol annullato per nulla


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2021)

ahahah
e' gol , ma quale rigore


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore dai *****


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Scontatissimo l'errore dal dischetto


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho capito niente. Aspettare a fischiare? Non ho parole, gli arbitri hanno totalmente cambiato registro.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Che cesso sto Veretù


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pure il rigore sbagliano LOL


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

È inutile. 

Sono una squadra di falliti, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## markjordan (17 Ottobre 2021)

ahahah
lo sapevooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nemmeno il leggendario culo di Mourinho funziona contro questi gobbacci.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho parole...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2021)

Veretout *********


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

ma si puooooooooo


----------



## Simo98 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Quest'anno vince la Juve, segnatevelo
Giocano da cani, hanno culo e il supporto degli arbitri


----------



## Milanoide (17 Ottobre 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ahahah
> e' gol , ma quale rigore


Appunto


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo l'errore dal dischetto


Taaac
Ladrata clamorosa della juve, strano


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

era gol, e glielo ha annullato.
bast........


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arbitraggio come nel era calciopoli. Non c'e bisogno di aggiungere altro.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Ottobre 2021)

E' una cosa abominevole non avere concesso il gol. 
Una cosa studiata a tavolino.
Come sempre.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Niente da fare, ste squadre sono perdenti dentro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahah ho visto ora il replay, ma che roba è??????
Avevano segnato!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno vince la Juve, segnatevelo
> Giocano da cani, hanno culo e il supporto degli arbitri


come al solito.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

In quale nazionale vorrebbe giocare Ibanez?
Hai Pellegrini fai tirare lui non quella sega morta di francese.


----------



## eldero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Assurdo aver fischiato prima del goal … è quello è “arancione tendente al rosso” se fermo azione e non dai goal


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma non si doveva aspettare la fine dell'azione? Rimpiango Rosetti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato una garanzia...per i gobbi.
Che schifo.

Non era fuorigioco però ha annullato lo stesso il goal per dare rigore.
Mah,chissà perchè solo in Italia succedono queste cose


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2021)

Come al solito...ero sicurissimo lo avrebbero sbagliato. Vantaggio non dato e rigore sbagliato. Assurdo


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

vabbe ma col sicario Orsacchio che volete, un bel giro di campo per Mou con le manette


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque rigore mediocre. 

Veramente non capisco come cacchio fanno a tirare certi rigori così. Boh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque rigore mediocre.
> 
> Veramente non capisco come cacchio fanno a tirare certi rigori così. Boh.



Colpa mia,lo avevo al fantacalcio.
Assieme a Insigne,Zaniolo e rebic


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno vince la Juve, segnatevelo
> Giocano da cani, hanno culo e il supporto degli arbitri


Se risalgono glielo fanno vincere al 300%, non ho il minimo dubbio a riguardo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque rigore mediocre.
> 
> Veramente non capisco come cacchio fanno a tirare certi rigori così. Boh.


solo quel cesso di donnarumma non ne prende uno neanche per sbaglio.
adesso raddoppiano comunque. e la chiudono entro il 60o


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2021)

Juventus abbastanza oscena. Praticamente un gol su rimpallo. Insomma il solito Allegri, tutti dietro e che Dio ce la mandi buona. Io li temo zero


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2021)

In Italia il calcio pane e salame di Allegri paga sempre. Se a questo aggiungiamo i soliti furti senza pudore, abbiamo i prossimi campioni d'Italia.
Non riesco a trovare una spiegazione logica al fatto che Orsato non abbia dato il vantaggio nell'azione del rigore.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Lo sapevamo tutti che avrebbero rubato la partita. E infatti.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque rigore mediocre.
> 
> Veramente non capisco come cacchio fanno a tirare certi rigori così. Boh.


Ha pure litigato per batterlo... assurdo.
Comunque pazzesco che non abbiano convalidato il gol dopo vantaggio, cioè, boh, è una ladrata assurda, lo avevo detto oggi che ci sarebbe stato il solito arbitraggio diabolico.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

ha mai pareggiato o perso una gara arbitrata da orsato la juve? sarei curioso di vedere le statistiche...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma in caso di calcio di rigore il vantaggio non esiste?
La Roma aveva segnato.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> ha mai pareggiato o perso una gara arbitrata da orsato la juve? sarei curioso di vedere le statistiche...


Ah ma arbitra Orsato? Allora si può anche smettere di seguirla sta partita ahahah


----------



## Prealpi (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsatto non si smentisce mai


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

è il primo rigore che sbaglia ?
solitamente è un cecchino


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di calcio di rigore il vantaggio non esiste?
> La Roma aveva segnato.


c'è eccome, solo se c'è il gol. Ma c'è Orsato e c'è la Juve.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque rigore mediocre.
> 
> Veramente non capisco come cacchio fanno a tirare certi rigori così. Boh.


Ho appena girato e visto Depay che ha tirato una mina all'incrocio. E noi ancora qua a vedere sti babbei che cercano di spiazzare il portiere e tirano ciofeche...


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere. Mai. Neanche nell'era calciopoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> c'è eccome, solo se c'è il gol. Ma c'è Orsato e c'è la Juve.


Ma è un errore gravissimo. 
E cosa aveva fischiato gol o fuorigioco?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

il solito cesso di chiellini che perde palla sull'azione del rigore.
il giocatore più miracolato della storia.
avesse giocato nel milan non faceva nenche la carriera di acerbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è un errore gravissimo.
> E cosa aveva fischiato gol o fuorigioco?


ha fischiato rigore mentre tammy stava spingendo in porta.
non è un errore è fatto apposta.

come il gol della juve che era in fuorigioco e non han fatto vedere un'immagine che sia una per smentirmi.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Tra l'altro qua non c'è neanche la scusa "è colpa del VAR". No! Il gol avviene a gioco fermo, quindi il VAR non ci poteva fare nulla! E' l'idiota in maglia gialla che non deve fischiare e deve aspettare la fine dell'azione!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha fischiato rigore mentre tammy stava spingendo in porta.
> non è un errore è fatto apposta.
> 
> come il gol della juve che era in fuorigioco e non han fatto vedere un'immagine che sia una per smentirmi.


Anche io ho avuto il dubbio ma senza immagini...
Mah.. che ladrata.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è un errore gravissimo.
> E cosa aveva fischiato gol o fuorigioco?


Infatti è un errore grosso, doveva aspettare che finisse l'azione e poi lasciare il gol ammonendo lo stesso il gobbo.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

la cosa più preoccupante di quell'azione tra l'altro non è stato non dare il vantaggio, ma che il guardalinee ha provato ad alzare la bandierina così a caso giusto per far finire l'azione, ed erano in gioco per diversi metri tutti, spiegatemi l'alzata della bandierina se non fatta in malafede per far fermare l'azione sperando fosse successo "qualcosa" nel marasma che poi giustificasse la sua chiamata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Solita porcata pro Juve, nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti è un errore grosso, doveva aspettare che finisse l'azione e poi lasciare il gol ammonendo lo stesso il gobbo.


la cosa ridicola è che la malafede è EVIDENTE perché mezzo secondo prima aveva proprio dato il vantaggio sul fallo da rigore su Abraham perché Mik era in ottima posizione per tirare.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Non ci credo...


----------



## Zenos (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma ancora vi scandalizzate di Orsato?


----------



## Milanoide (17 Ottobre 2021)

Abraham e Osimhen sono il nuovo che avanza.
Molto forti e soprattutto dinamici.
Speriamo che l'esperienza dei nostri due nonnetti prevalga e che Pellegri venga fuori.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato negli spogliatoi che prende in giro Cristante dicendo "il vantaggio su un rigore non si dà mai. Che, dai la colpa a me che hai sbagliato il rigore?" Vomito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

e c'è gente che tifa juve o pareggio stasera..... impazzisco.
sarà l'ennesima stagione come quella di muntari.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

sentendo le giustificazioni di orsato nel tunnel sono certo della malafede. 
"vi ho dato anche rigore, e te la prendi con me perché lo sbagliate?"


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

se esiste un dio del calcio finisce 1-3.


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e c'è gente che tifa juve o pareggio stasera..... impazzisco.
> sarà l'ennesima stagione come quella di muntari.


Io tifo Roma stasera e domenica prossima.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> sentendo le giustificazioni di orsato nel tunnel sono certo della malafede.
> "vi ho dato anche rigore, e te la prendi con me perché lo sbagliate?"


Ormai tutto alla luce del sole


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sul fuorigioco di kean non gira niente?


----------



## UDG (17 Ottobre 2021)

Moise Kean a porta vuota


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahha Kean, esulta esulta


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

BASTA ORSATO!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

chiellini ahahahahahah cesso chimico


----------



## JoKeR (17 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahahahahhaahahah
peggio di ieri con kalinic.
E' tutto ridicolo e agghiacciante.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

C'é qualcosa? Non mi sembra eh


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Ottobre 2021)

Onestamente non mi sembra penalty...


----------



## UDG (17 Ottobre 2021)

Siamo seri non è rigore non l'ha nemmeno toccato


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

no qui no.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato...Orsato é una garanzia. Quando arbitra lui non é mai una partita normale, deve sempre fare il protagonista e non sopporta il VAR. É lui che deve decidere ed e lui a cui tutti devono inginocchiarsi davanti.
Ricordo Lazio-Milan con fallo netto sulla Turca che lui non fischio perche era incavolato con la turca. Viene richiamato al VAR, fallo evidente, ma lui sgrida l'arbitro VAR e continua a mantebere la linea del non-fallo.


----------



## UDG (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non so se è peggio la Juve o la Roma


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Cristante per me é uno di quei giocatori alla Rui Patricio, non capisco come facciano a giocare titolari in Serie A da anni.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul fuorigioco di kean non gira niente?


Più che fuorigioco di Kean, quell'azione inizia con un controllo di mano di Cuadrado. Se trovo l'immagine la posto.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque questo rigore su Pellegrini non c'era, ma somiglia vagamente a quello che ci hanno dato contro ieri...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il bello è che basterebbe anche un misero pareggino per mandare a donnine allegre i sogni di gloria di sti mafiosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Partite come quella di ieri ti accendono l'entusiasmo, quella di stasera te lo spegne completamente.
Juve l'anticalcio, l'ingiustizia, la mafia, lo sport sporco e malato in tutta la sua essenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

ma quel fenomeno di chiesa sta giocando?
un altro che gioca quando capita...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Juve scandalosa, Allegri ha parcheggiato il bus.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partite come quella di ieri ti accendono l'entusiasmo, quella di stasera te lo spegne completamente.
> Juve l'anticalcio, l'ingiustizia, la mafia, lo sport sporco e malato in tutta la sua essenza.


Anche perché poi sai già come andrebbe a finire se questi rientrassero in gioco


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quel fenomeno di chiesa sta giocando?
> un altro che gioca quando capita...



Il nulla cosmico stasera ah ah, zero e porto zero.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque questa riluttanza ad utilizzare il VAR é una chiara indicazione, l'anno scorso ad ogni partita si utilizzava almeno una volta il supporto video, ora é inpensabile. Viene in mente quell'articolo letto ad inizio stagione, dove si faceva riferimento ad un sistema a punti, più il VAR interviene e più penalità ottieni. Questa é una porcheria vera, togliamolo e facciamola finita, proprio ora che ci eravamo abituati hanno stravolto tutto.

Adirittura é peggio di quando non esisteva l'ausilio del video per me, usiamolo SEMPRE, e aggiungiamo il tempo effettivo di gioco, e vedrai come si cambia in meglio. Il calcio é uno sport medievale.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2021)

Mamma mia santo Chiellini per la Juventus.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

stasera se magna a roma


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Più che fuorigioco di Kean, quell'azione inizia con un controllo di mano di Cuadrado. Se trovo l'immagine la posto.


Niente, non riesco a postare l'immagine


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma mia santo Chiellini per la Juventus.


ecco come si manipola la gente, in una partita dove non ne azzecca una devia una palla ed esulta come se deviare le palle non fosse il suo lavoro ma quello di qualcun'altro.
elogi del commentatore....

pubblico esaltato da chiellini.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arthur!! Bene per avere una qualità maggiore sui passaggi orizzontali dietro la metà campo. Che disgrazia questo calcio, ma che abbiamo fatto di male per dover vedere questo schifo? Basta, fuori gli Allegri dal calcio.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco come si manipola la gente, in una partita dove non ne azzecca una devia una palla ed esulta come se deviare le palle non fosse il suo lavoro ma quello di qualcun'altro.
> elogi del commentatore....
> 
> pubblico esaltato da chiellini.


Fatto sta che c'è sempre lui a difenderla


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Ecco come nasce il gol dei ladri...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il calcio di questa Juventus è di rara bruttezza.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che c'è sempre lui a difenderla


Era sempre lui quello che ha perso palla nel gol annullato alla Roma. Oggi non bene.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

La rometta non segnerebbe manco se giocasse per altre 4 ore.
Eterni incompiuti


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

stasera non vince la juve, PERDE IL CALCIO.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che c'è sempre lui a difenderla


per forza è il difensore centrale chi ci deve essere?
replay adesso con bonucci e gesto di esultanza senza senso.

la juve prende gol ma li annullano e loro fanno gli eroi giocando in 10 metri protetti da altri 8 giocatori.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> stasera non vince la juve, PERDE IL CALCIO.


Come sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

in 11 davanti alla porta.

san rebic che gli ha fatto gol idolo a vita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Più che la Juve sembra il Siena.


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

quando la tecnica non ti basta devi metterci gli attributi e il cinismo, e la Roma stasera ha dimostrato perché noi da Torino usciamo mangiandoci le mani per non aver preso i tre punti e loro tornano a casa con zero punti.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in 11 davanti alla porta.
> 
> san rebic che gli ha fatto gol idolo a vita.


Allegri questo sa fare, lo faceva con cr7 perché non con kean


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2021)

Aspetto le dichiarazioni postpartita di Mourinho. 3 minuti di recupero.

Il sicario Orsato oggi in gran spolvero.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Fosse stato chiunque altro l'avrebbero già espulso da mezzora ma ovviamente Mourinho non si può toccare!

Non riesco nemmeno a godere, maledetto Veretout!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

loro allontanano la palla, mai ammoniti.

gli posso augurare tutto il peggio che si può augurare a qualcuno a questi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Gli allenatori come Allegri andrebbero appesi per le palle


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo vinca la prossima la Rometta che questi sono capaci di rompere le palle a noi come il Torino


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Domenica prossima sarò il primo degli interisti


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

penso che Orsacchio verrà fermato qualche giornata dopo questa.
certo ormai il danno è fatto.
con che faccia ora va ad arbitrare in Europa settimana prossima


----------



## UDG (17 Ottobre 2021)

La prossima la vincono sicuramente


----------



## eldero (17 Ottobre 2021)

solita orrenda e cinica Juve di Allegri...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato da Schio è un po' il nuovo De Santis, per chi ha buona memoria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> penso che Orsacchio verrà fermato qualche giornata dopo questa.
> certo ormai il danno è fatto.


lo premieranno.

aspetto sempre di vedere il fuorigioco netto di kean col piede.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Ottobre 2021)

la juve non ne sta vincendo una meritatamente, domenica ne prende 3 a san siro, è la legge dei grandi numeri. Non possono continuare a vincere facendo pena.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2021)

eldero ha scritto:


> solita orrenda e cinica Juve di Allegri...


Sono la morte del calcio.


----------



## danjr (17 Ottobre 2021)

Per noi meglio cosi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2021)

non pensavo la portassero a casa. Un pò di fortuna della Juventus, direi che nei 90 minuti ha fatto di più la Roma, Juve dietro solida come da consueto squadra Allegri


----------



## diavolo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sempre una garanzia l'Orsello


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ottimo lavoro Orsacchio, ti spetta un bonus


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo premieranno.


il fatto dell'audio a fine primo tempo lo inchioda, non potranno far finta di niente.
ormai è ovunque
mente sul regolamento

vedremo di che pasta è fatta la nuova proprietà giallorossa, ma penso che già Mourinho ora farà bordello


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quando si ritira Orsato? Penso sia l'arbitro più odiato d'Italia.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Non vanno lontano, giocare e vincere sempre di scarto, piazzando il bus e lasciando il possesso all'avversario non porta a niente, alla lunga sono sicuro che faranno molti intoppi. Cosa é cambiato da questa JJuve a quella di inizio stagione? A livello di gioco nulla, forse nelle ultime 2-3 uscite avevano rischiato meno in difesa, oggi sono ritornati alla mediocrità. Meglio che continuino con Max, io con questa Juve sono sereno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per noi meglio cosi


ma come puoi dire certe cose?
pensi che i ladri arrivino dietro alla roma?


----------



## Prealpi (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto dell'audio a fine primo tempo lo inchioda, non potranno far finta di niente.
> ormai è ovunque
> mente sul regolamento


Faranno finta di nulla come al solito,anche questa volta per Orsato missione compiuta


----------



## davoreb (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sul goal della Roma errore madornale, era un goal regolarissimo.

Speravo in un pareggio ma va bene cosi, la Juve non può continuare a scalare tutto l'anno.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Orsacchio non ha arbitrato per anni l'inter dopo quella gara contro la juve, penso che succederà lo stesso sulla Roma


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto dell'audio a fine primo tempo lo inchioda, non potranno far finta di niente.
> ormai è ovunque
> mente sul regolamento
> 
> *vedremo di che pasta è fatta la nuova proprietà giallorossa, ma penso che già Mourinho ora farà bordello*


ah be di certo non si chiama pioli ne maldini.
tranquillo che i 3 punti di stasera glieli rendono col milan.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto dell'audio a fine primo tempo lo inchioda, non potranno far finta di niente.
> ormai è ovunque
> mente sul regolamento
> 
> vedremo di che pasta è fatta la nuova proprietà giallorossa, ma penso che già Mourinho ora farà bordello


Quale audio?


Ps: ho letto ora, salvate una copia anche voi che non si sa mai.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Orsacchio non ha arbitrato per anni l'inter dopo quella gara contro la juve, penso che succederà lo stesso sulla Roma


il problema è proprio questo, non dovrebbero fargli arbitrare la Juve invece


----------



## danjr (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come puoi dire certe cose?
> pensi che i ladri arrivino dietro alla roma?


no Di certo, in ottica quarto posto


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come puoi dire certe cose?
> pensi che i ladri arrivino dietro alla roma?


Hai visto come giocano? Ahah, é il terzo 1-0 di fila, poi 3-2, 2-1, 1-1 e 2-2...

Comunque la Roma é questa, come l'anno scorso contro le big si squaglia o non ottiene i 3 punti.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quale audio?


nel tunnel Crisante gli ha chiesto spiegazioni sul mancato vantaggio e lui ha mentito spudoratamente:

"Il portiere esce, rigore, fuorigioco, e se non fischio? 
*Sui rigori non si dà vantaggio. 
E poi date la colpa a me perché ha sbagliato il rigore?*"

regolamento:

"*Il vantaggio non deve essere applicato* in situazioni concernenti un grave fallo di gioco, una condotta violenta o un'infrazione che comporta una seconda ammonizione, *a meno che non ci sia una chiara opportunità di segnare una rete*".


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sono veramente provato... è come guardare un film dopo che ti sei spoilerato il finale...


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel tunnel Crisante gli ha chiesto spiegazioni sul mancato vantaggio e lui ha mentito spudoratamente:
> 
> "Il portiere esce, rigore, fuorigioco, e se non fischio?
> *Sui rigori non si dà vantaggio.
> ...


Sì mi sa che è già in pensione anticipata da stasera, classe arbitrale assolutamente non all'altezza del campionato e della regolarità che ci dovrebbe essere.
Orsato ha praticamente tolto un gol buono non applicando il regolamento e non applicando il vantaggio con palla della Roma che stava segnando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non vanno lontano, giocare e vincere sempre di scarto, piazzando il bus e lasciando il possesso all'avversario non porta a niente, alla lunga sono sicuro che faranno molti intoppi. Cosa é cambiato da questa JJuve a quella di inizio stagione? A livello di gioco nulla, forse nelle ultime 2-3 uscite avevano rischiato meno in difesa, oggi sono ritornati alla mediocrità. Meglio che continuino con Max, io con questa Juve sono sereno.


concordo è sempre la stessa Juve, le prime giornate hanno perso qualche punto che meritavano per il portiere e altri episodi come a Udine e adesso compensano vincendo partite non meritate come Torino e oggi. Sono solidi dietro, hanno buoni difensori, però non penso possano fare paura con campionati da 90 punti. Per me staranno in quota 80 punti


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai visto come giocano? Ahah, é il terzo 1-0 di fila, poi 3-2, 2-1, 1-1 e 2-2...
> 
> Comunque la Roma é questa, come l'anno scorso contro le big si squaglia o non ottiene i 3 punti.


io vedo che le vincono tutte.
poi il gioco è relativo, a loro non serve gli regalano le partite......


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel tunnel Crisante gli ha chiesto spiegazioni sul mancato vantaggio e lui ha mentito spudoratamente:
> 
> "Il portiere esce, rigore, fuorigioco, e se non fischio?
> *Sui rigori non si dà vantaggio.
> ...



ma questa per loro è robetta, aspetto ancora la penalizzazione su suarez.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aspetto le dichiarazioni postpartita di Mourinho. 3 minuti di recupero.
> 
> Il sicario Orsato oggi in gran spolvero.



Si è rammollito pure lui oramai.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo è sempre la stessa Juve, le prime giornate hanno perso qualche punto che meritavano per il portiere e altri episodi come a Udine e adesso compensano vincendo partite non meritate come Torino e oggi. Sono solidi dietro, hanno buoni difensori, però non penso possano fare paura con campionati da 90 punti. Per me staranno in quota 80 punti


Atalanta, Sassuolo, Torino, Roma, Lazio, Milan, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter. Sono tutte squadre che gli mangiano in testa e che gli costringeranno a piazzare il bus, senza contare l'Empoli di turno...

Voglio vedere quant volte possono sfangarla cosi, per ora il Napoli gli ha schiacciati, noi 1-1, la Roma meritava di più (molto) e gli macano altre prove. E lo dice uno che considera la Juve la squadra più forte del campionato, ma che gioca da quarta/quinta forza.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

ora inizia il club, sentiamo che dicono
caressa è romanista...


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

scatenato il buon fabio...monologo


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> scatenato il buon fabio...monologo


Cioé? Che ha detto? 

DAZN ha detto che il gol sarebbe stato comunque da annullare visto che Mikitarian tocca la palla con le mani volontariamente (secondo loro) prima che arrivi il gol. Quindi sarebbe stato annullato e sarebbe stato dato il rigore comunque.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé? Che ha detto?


sta dicendo cose giuste e poi si sta allargando in generale (VAR meno usato, arbitri che vengono meno sventiti, troppi errori)


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> scatenato il buon fabio...monologo


infervorato, ma tanto tra un po' dirà la sua solita frase:

non ce l'abbiamo con gli amici juventini! loro non hanno colpe!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé? Che ha detto?
> 
> DAZN ha detto che il gol sarebbe stato comunque da annullare visto che Mikitarian tocca la palla con le mani volontariamente (secondo loro) prima che arrivi il gol. Quindi sarebbe stato annullato e sarebbe stato dato il rigore comunque.


ha anche detto che sta cosa del fallo di mano non era volontario quindi non entra nella dinamica del gol.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Mou in conferenza


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Mourinho conferma di aver ricevuto anche lui questa risposta dell'arbitro, pazzesco


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha anche detto che sta cosa del fallo di mano non era volontario quindi non entra nella dinamica del gol.


Infatti non capisco la volontarietà...



Andris ha scritto:


> sta dicendo cose giuste e poi si sta allargando in generale (VAR meno usato, arbitri che vengono meno sventiti, troppi errori)


Quello che dicevo, la linea dall'alto é chiara: niente VAR o penalità. Togliamolo allora, almeno evitiamo di insultare 5 arbitri e c'é la prendiamo con quei 3 di campo. Inconcepibile, sospendere l'orologio e usare la tecnologia. Gli anni scorsi era molto meglio.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

interessante quanto detto da Bergomi:

"Rocchi quando ancora arbitrava mi diceva che non aveva problemi ad andare al VAR, ormai la carriera l'aveva fatta.
I più giovani potrebbero temere perchè è un errore"

solo che Orsacchio farà 46 anni il mese prossimo, potrebbe valere per altri...


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il campionato si è deciso stasera. Come sempre nei big match e nei momenti clou, arriva l'aiutino.
Le principali squadre italiane mostrano un calcio propositivo e in linea con quello che si vede in Europa. Loro vanno avanti a 1 a 0 e catenaccio, ma questo basta in Italia.


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il campionato si è deciso stasera. Come sempre nei big match e nei momenti clou, arriva l'aiutino.
> Le principali squadre italiane mostrano un calcio propositivo e in linea con quello che si vede in Europa. Loro vanno avanti a 1 a 0 e catenaccio, ma questo basta in Italia.


la vittoria con il Chelsea ha purtroppo legittimato il loro degrado tattico


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il campionato si è deciso stasera. Come sempre nei big match e nei momenti clou, arriva l'aiutino.
> Le principali squadre italiane mostrano un calcio propositivo e in linea con quello che si vede in Europa. *Loro vanno avanti a 1 a 0 e catenaccio, ma questo basta in Italia.*


Non é vero dai, non facciamoci ingannare dai risultati. Dieci o anche 5 anni fa si, oggi no. L'hanno sfangata, quel rigore é stato tirato da pirla, poi é bastato con Empoli, Udinese e Napoli? O con Noi? O le altre sfangate contro Toro e contro la Samp? Se hai una squadra più forte é più facile farlo, ma se ci proviamo noi oggi aremmo si e no 4 punti, ma vedrai che non riusciranno a passarla liscia a lungo, anche lo Spezia vince partite simili (brutte). Io spero continuino con Allegri per anni, quando lascerà sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Ottobre 2021)

se l'AIA si mette di impegno questi diventano un problema.


----------



## Zenos (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ora avete capito perché vinceranno lo scudo?


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

Eppure ancora c'è chi ostinatamente preferisce veder vincere questi vermi,questa pece,l'antisport per antonomasia,piuttosto che l'Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

Cercando per un attimo di parlare di calcio : ho visto una juve imbarazzante per limiti e qualità.
Magari Allegri si esalta pure perchè il suo calcio gli viene tutto sommato bene ma sono pochissima roba.
Non so quanto possano migliorare con dybala e morata in campo... 

Ieri hanno giocato praticamente sempre sotto palla con passaggi tutti in ampiezza e in orizzontale.

Hanno un centrocampo molto limitato e i presunti campioni che hanno non è gente che li può portare alla vittoria.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non é vero dai, non facciamoci ingannare dai risultati. Dieci o anche 5 anni fa si, oggi no. L'hanno sfangata, quel rigore é stato tirato da pirla, poi é bastato con Empoli, Udinese e Napoli? O con Noi? O le altre sfangate contro Toro e contro la Samp? Se hai una squadra più forte é più facile farlo, ma se ci proviamo noi oggi aremmo si e no 4 punti, ma vedrai che non riusciranno a passarla liscia a lungo, anche lo Spezia vince partite simili (brutte). Io spero continuino con Allegri per anni, quando lascerà sarà troppo tardi.


Allegri e arbitri per il campionato italiano bastano e avanzano.
Finché la difesa prendeva tanti gol, non mi facevano troppa paura. Ora che hanno iniziato a vincer le partite 1 a 0, sono sicuro che vinceranno il campionato


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Ottobre 2021)

La Juventus anche ieri ha vinto immeritatamente.
Facendo i conti hanno almeno 5 punti in piu di quelli meritati in campo.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cercando per un attimo di parlare di calcio : ho visto una juve imbarazzante per limiti e qualità.
> Magari Allegri si esalta pure perchè il suo calcio gli viene tutto sommato bene ma sono pochissima roba.
> Non so quanto possano migliorare con dybala e morata in campo...
> 
> ...


Dai il Barca di Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Suarez, Neymar ecc.. ad Allegri. Secondo te cosa ne viene fuori? No perché lui dice sempre che è facile giocare a calcio, che è impossibile copiare Guardiola senza quei giocatori, e allora sarebbe capace di replicare quel gioco con dei cloni? O almeno, sarebbe capace di giocare un bel calcio?

Assurdo quel gioco, alla fine passa tutto da un tiro sbagliato di Veretout, e sei punto a capo. Poi è una promozione schifosa per la Serie A..


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juventus anche ieri ha vinto immeritatamente.
> Facendo i conti hanno almeno 5 punti in piu di quelli meritati in campo.


Torino, Roma, Sampdoria. Sono partite vinte senza meritare, poi prenderle da tutti è allucinante ahah.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, forse sono scemo io ma c'e qualcosa che non quadra.

Nel azione del gol di Abraham c'era una scivolata che in diretta sembrava fallosa proprio su Abraham prima che la palla arrivi a Miki. In quel istante Orsato lascia proseguire l'azione. In altre parole: O applica il vantaggio o vuole fare finire l'azione. o non lo considera fallo. Ma l'impressione é che lo consideri un fallo.
Poi il fallo su Miki dove decide frettolosamente di fischiare prima della conclusione del azione.

Allora mi chiedo: Se non deve fare finire l'azione in caso di fallo da rigore, come mai che proprio 2 secondi prima l'abbia fatta continuare? *Se guardate la replica si vede BENISSIMO che Orsato mette il fischietto nella bocca subito dopo l'intervento su Abraham perche é pronto ad intervenire dopo la conclusione del azione.*

Ripeto: Guardate la replica e puntate Orsato. La sua scusa é scandalosa!


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusate, forse sono scemo io ma c'e qualcosa che non quadra.
> 
> Nel azione del gol di Abraham c'era una scivolata che in diretta sembrava fallosa proprio su Abraham prima che la palla arrivi a Miki. In quel istante Orsato lascia proseguire l'azione. In altre parole: O applica il vantaggio o vuole fare finire l'azione. o non lo considera fallo. Ma l'impressione é che lo consideri un fallo.
> Poi il fallo su Miki dove decide frettolosamente di fischiare prima della conclusione del azione.
> ...


Visto già ieri e la domanda che ti faccio è: cosa ti sorprende?Ancora rimanete sorpresi davanti a certe cose?


----------



## unbreakable (18 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Visto già ieri e la domanda che ti faccio è: cosa ti sorprende?Ancora rimanete sorpresi davanti a certe cose?


il prossimo livello è fermare il gioco in un'azione pericolosa perchè uno sta starnutendo dagli spalti..

mi fanno schifo tutti da allegri che nonostante abia vinto uno scudo con noi ormai mi sta ampiamente sulle scatole con il suo fare da arrogante sbruffone saccente prendiin giro in conferenza stampa come se sapesse tutto lui e lui è il padrone della serie a
se li devo vedere fare un filotto di 20-30 partite senza perdere mai è la volta buona che stacco con il calcio perchè quello che successe al suo primo anno è qualcosa di ridicolo e stanno perpetrando la stessa trama..roma ne vince 10 poi napoli e inter mi pare di ricordare si susseguono in vetta con napoli campione d'inverno..poi alla fine vincono sti carcerati..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

ieri mi sono ricordato del perché non guardavo mai le loro partite e perché non le guarderò più per altri svariati anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri mi sono ricordato del perché non guardavo mai le loro partite e perché non le guarderò più per altri svariati anni


Io non le guardo perchè giocano proprio male, fanno il golletto al primo tiro in porta e poi si chiudono peggio di una neopromossa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato per la Juventus è una garanzia, non mi sono minimamente meravigliata, poi per carità il rigore lo abbiamo sbagliato, ma giocare contro di questi è impossibile per tutte le squadre italiane , ,si è deciso che devono risalire e risaliranno.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Allegri e arbitri per il campionato italiano bastano e avanzano.
> Finché la difesa prendeva tanti gol, non mi facevano troppa paura. Ora che hanno iniziato a vincer le partite 1 a 0, sono sicuro che vinceranno il campionato


Il campionato forse no, però quando si inizia a vincere 1-0 giocando male ci sono i presupposti per arrivare lontano.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Ottobre 2021)

Classica ladrata in grande stile della Juventus, ammorbidita e smussata ad arte da giornalisti e commentatori sportivi.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il campionato forse no, però quando si inizia a vincere 1-0 giocando male ci sono i presupposti per arrivare lontano.


I campionati in Italia si vincono così. Purtroppo Allegri ha trovato la quadra in tempo. Ieri de Sciglio e Bernardeschi facevano i fenomeni...


----------



## koti (18 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve gioca troppo da cani, le sta girando bene ma non possono scularle tutte.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Ottobre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve gioca troppo da cani, le sta girando bene ma non possono scularle tutte.


Allegri ci ha vinto 5 scudetti giocando da cani e in più hanno anche il fattore arbitri sempre pronto a intervenire. Speravo che quest'anno fosse di transizione, invece stanno risalendo velocemente e arriveranno di sicuro tra le prime quattro, forse si giocheranno anche lo scudetto. Se col Napoli te la giochi, con loro il testa a testa è già scritto purtroppo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Allegri ci ha vinto 5 scudetti giocando da cani e in più hanno anche il fattore arbitri sempre pronto a intervenire. Speravo che quest'anno fosse di transizione, invece stanno risalendo velocemente e arriveranno di sicuro tra le prime quattro, forse si giocheranno anche lo scudetto. Se col Napoli te la giochi, con loro il testa a testa è già scritto purtroppo.


Ha vinto gli scudetti perchè non aveva avversari, stavolta qualcuno a rompergli le palle ci sta (Inter, noi, Napoli).
Se gioca così secondo me con l'Inter perde.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non le guardo perchè giocano proprio male, fanno il golletto al primo tiro in porta e poi si chiudono peggio di una neopromossa.



A parte la solita mandrakkata, ma è già alcune giornate che dissi che sta ritornando questa Juve qui, brutta da far schifo ma dannatamente efficace. Tratto del Conte Max.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Torino, Roma, Sampdoria. Sono partite vinte senza meritare, poi prenderle da tutti è allucinante ahah.


Si sono imbarazzanti. Guardarli giocare da il voltastomaco.
Scarsi e allenati male.

Ieri al di la dell'episodio a favore hanno subito per tutti i 90 minuti. Non sanno neanche loro come abbiano fatto a vincere.


----------



## Route66 (18 Ottobre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve gioca troppo da cani, le sta girando bene ma non possono scularle tutte.


Forse il vero problema è proprio quello...
Pensa a quando giocheranno anche solo leggermente meglio di cosi, ritroveranno Tania Dybala a tempo pieno e nel mercato di gennaio con qualche gioco di prestigio riusciranno a fare qulche innesto funzionale.
Gli arbitri e le succursali(tante....troppe!!) saranno sempre a loro disposizione fino all'ultima giornata...


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Forse il vero problema è proprio quello...
> Pensa a quando giocheranno anche solo leggermente meglio di cosi, ritroveranno Tania Dybala a tempo pieno e nel mercato di gennaio con qualche gioco di prestigio riusciranno a fare qulche innesto funzionale.
> Gli arbitri e le succursali(tante....troppe!!) saranno sempre a loro disposizione fino all'ultima giornata...


Non giocheranno mai meglio di così..è l’unico modo in cui sa giocare allegri


----------

